# 2013 Blazer Bay 1960 Bay w/ 130hp Evinrude



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

AVAILABLE NOW!
2013 BLAZER BAY 1960 powered by a 130hp Evinrude. Options include front live well on fisherman console, glove box, rear live well, Lowrance Hook 5, 8ft Power Pole, cup holders, rod holders. bilge pump, cover, bimini top, stainless steel cleats and stainless steel prop and aluminum trailer. $25,995 plus ttl. Visit www.waypointmarine.com
Call us today 361-651-2628
Boats FOR fishermen, BY fishermen!


----------

